
How to Create a Positive Experience on Your On-Demand Platform - fernandez
https://www.radicalstart.com/blog/create-a-positive-experience-on-your-ondemand-platform/
======
BruceOxenford
User experience plays a major role in any online platform. It's a great
article that you've shared.

